# Grow-out Pics (CA's)



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Few teaser shots of some grow-outs I'm currently keeping.

F1 Cryptoheros nanoluteus "Rio Rabaulo"

























F1 Parachromis loisellei "Rio Danto"

















F1 Amatitlania nigrofasciatus "Rio Hauron"

















F2 Parachromis loisellei "Costa Rica"

















F1 Amatitlania nigrofasciatus "Rio Choluteca" 

















F1 Synodontis multipunctatus "Magara"


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Couple more grow out pics. Haven't been able to get any good pics of the Thorichthys affinis yet though.

F1 Thorichthys meeki "Rio Subin"

















F1 Amatitlania siquia "Rio Danli"

















F1 Parachromis loisellei "Rio Danto"









F1 Synodontis multipunctatus "Magara"


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice collection, Nick. Is that your breeding group of synos?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

A "few" teaser pics? LOL nice fish u got =D>


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, just picked up a bunch of the F1 _Amatitlania nigrofasciatus "Rio Choluteca" _and i was wondering if you had an update on how they look.


----------

